# Amd Athlon 2500 XP - OC me



## durian7 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi, hope you can assist me with overclocking, please let me know if the end evaluation would suggest me to upgrade the PSU and i can resubmit.

--------[ EVEREST Home Edition (c) 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc. ]------------------------------------------------------------

Version EVEREST v2.20.405
Homepage http://www.lavalys.com/
Report Type  Report Wizard
Computer ASUSTEK
Generator Asus
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail)
Date 2008-07-23
Time 22:31


--------[ Summary ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Computer:
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional
OS Service Pack Service Pack 2
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name ASUSTEK
User Name Asus

Motherboard:
CPU Type AMD Athlon XP, 1833 MHz (11 x 167) 2500+
Motherboard Name Asus A7N8X-X (5 PCI, 1 AGP, 3 DDR DIMM, Audio, LAN)
Motherboard Chipset nVIDIA nForce2 400
System Memory 1024 MB (PC3200 DDR SDRAM)
BIOS Type Award (02/03/04)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port Bluetooth Serial Port (COM10)
Communication Port Bluetooth Serial Port (COM11)
Communication Port Bluetooth Serial Port (COM12)
Communication Port Bluetooth Serial Port (COM13)
Communication Port Bluetooth Serial Port (COM14)
Communication Port Bluetooth Serial Port (COM15)
Communication Port Bluetooth Serial Port (COM16)
Communication Port Bluetooth Serial Port (COM17)
Communication Port Bluetooth Serial Port (COM18)
Communication Port Bluetooth Serial Port (COM19)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM2)
Communication Port Bluetooth Serial Port (COM9)
Communication Port ECP Printer Port (LPT1)

Display:
Video Adapter RADEON X800 Series Secondary (256 MB)
Video Adapter RADEON X800 Series (256 MB)
3D Accelerator ATI Radeon X800 (R420)

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter Creative SB PCI128 (CT4815) Sound Card
Audio Adapter nVIDIA MCP2 - Audio Codec Interface

Storage:
IDE Controller NVIDIA nForce2 ATA Controller (v2.6)
SCSI/RAID Controller D347PRT SCSI Controller
Floppy Drive Floppy disk drive
Disk Drive WDC WD1200JB-00GVA0 (111 GB, IDE)
Disk Drive WDC WD800JB-00FMA0 (74 GB, IDE)
Optical Drive Generic DVD-ROM SCSI CdRom Device
Optical Drive HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4160B (DVD+R9:2.4x, DVD+RW:16x/4x, DVD-RW:8x/4x, DVD-RAM:5x, DVD-ROM:16x, CD:40x/24x/40x DVD+RW/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM)
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) 35000 MB (4017 MB free)
D: (NTFS) 39997 MB (6419 MB free)
E: (NTFS) 39464 MB (31200 MB free)
F: (NTFS) 16002 MB (6226 MB free)
G: (NTFS) 39997 MB (14010 MB free)
H: (NTFS) 20308 MB (12308 MB free)
Total Size 186.3 GB (72.4 GB free)

Input:
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse HID-compliant mouse

Network:
Network Adapter Bluetooth PAN Network Adapter - Packet Scheduler Miniport
Network Adapter Hamachi Network Interface (5.126.27.179)
Network Adapter Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC (192.168.254.1)
Modem Bluetooth DUN Modem
Modem Bluetooth Fax Modem
Modem Bluetooth LAP Modem
Modem Bluetooth LAP Modem #2

Peripherals:
Printer Canon Bubble-Jet BJC-255SP
Printer Canon iP6600D
Printer CutePDF Writer
Printer Microsoft Office Document Image Writer
USB1 Controller nVIDIA MCP2 - OHCI USB Controller
USB1 Controller nVIDIA MCP2 - OHCI USB Controller
USB2 Controller nVIDIA MCP2 - EHCI USB 2.0 Controller
USB Device USB Human Interface Device


--------[ Debug - PCI ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

B00 D00 F00: nVIDIA nForce2 - System Controller

Offset 00: DE 10 E0 01 06 00 B0 00 C1 00 00 06 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 08 00 00 D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 AC 80 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 02 60 30 00 1B 42 00 1F 12 03 00 00 FF FF FF FF 
Offset 50: FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
Offset 60: 08 00 01 20 20 00 88 80 10 00 00 00 01 FF 0F 9F 
Offset 70: FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
Offset 80: 0C 01 00 00 FF FF FF 3F 01 00 00 00 01 80 00 00 
Offset 90: 0E 80 E0 F2 0E 80 E0 F0 F0 0F FF 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 1F CE 3D 00 11 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: CC FF 07 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 33 33 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 56 01 47 00 16 30 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 07 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D00 F01: nVIDIA nForce2 400 - Memory Controller

Offset 00: DE 10 EA 01 00 00 20 00 C1 00 00 05 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 AC 80 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 04 00 00 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 16 05 42 81 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 18 04 00 00 18 04 00 00 2C 07 00 01 40 07 00 01 
Offset 80: 01 00 00 00 F2 13 0F 03 08 05 08 05 78 C8 A6 3F 
Offset 90: 0B 8C 33 33 40 22 43 22 00 21 54 02 0D 22 77 07 
Offset A0: 6A 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 6A 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 
Offset B0: 6A 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 2A 00 00 00 01 00 10 00 
Offset C0: 10 31 22 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF FF 02 00 
Offset D0: 44 4E 00 00 22 22 00 00 0D 00 00 00 1E 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 1A 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 88 44 44 10 B1 04 30 40 
Offset F0: 10 18 1E 03 04 10 04 3F 09 44 1C 04 01 03 70 30 

B00 D00 F02: nVIDIA nForce2 - Memory Controller

Offset 00: DE 10 EE 01 00 00 20 00 C1 00 00 05 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 AC 80 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 10 DA 02 01 10 DA 02 01 20 DA 12 01 00 37 1F 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: FF FF EF 07 FF FF FF 03 FF FF 7F 07 FF 5F FF 07 
Offset 80: FF FF FF 02 FF EF FF 07 FF DF FB 07 FF DF FB 07 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 FF 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 11 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 D0 FF FF FF D7 
Offset E0: 01 D0 65 06 01 D0 66 06 01 D0 65 06 01 D0 66 06 
Offset F0: 01 D0 65 06 01 D0 66 06 01 D0 65 06 01 D0 66 06 

B00 D00 F03: nVIDIA nForce2 - Memory Controller

Offset 00: DE 10 ED 01 00 00 20 00 C1 00 00 05 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 AC 80 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 30 00 00 00 00 90 00 00 63 00 00 00 71 07 00 00 
Offset 50: 76 06 00 00 72 95 00 00 68 EA 00 00 50 40 20 00 
Offset 60: E9 00 00 00 00 06 F7 67 00 EA AA AA 88 BA 00 77 
Offset 70: 01 80 E0 01 6A 00 00 00 03 10 01 20 55 00 02 01 
Offset 80: FF FF 00 00 FF FF FF FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: FF 10 FF 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset C0: FF 30 00 00 FF 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 40 00 00 FF FF FF FF 
Offset F0: 1C 40 00 00 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 

B00 D00 F04: nVIDIA nForce2 - Memory Controller

Offset 00: DE 10 EC 01 00 00 20 00 C1 00 00 05 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 AC 80 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: AA 33 AA 33 AA 33 AA 33 AA 33 AA 33 AA 33 AA 33 
Offset 70: FF 99 FF 99 F0 00 00 00 7F 3E 80 0F AA 33 AA 33 
Offset 80: FF 99 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 4A 49 49 4A 45 45 45 45 12 12 12 11 10 11 10 10 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 E9 4A 00 80 00 00 00 00 5F 05 A0 00 
Offset B0: 78 56 34 12 EF CD AB 89 9B 4A 66 22 EE BD DC 8B 
Offset C0: 66 06 53 07 00 00 00 00 55 55 55 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: FF 20 FF 20 FF 20 FF 7F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D00 F05: nVIDIA nForce2 - Memory Controller

Offset 00: DE 10 EF 01 00 00 20 00 C1 00 00 05 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 AC 80 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 39 E9 F4 09 39 E9 F4 09 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 FF FF FF 3F 00 00 00 00 FF FF FF 3F 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D01 F00: nVIDIA MCP2 - LPC Bridge

Offset 00: DE 10 60 00 0F 00 B0 00 A4 00 01 06 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 AD 80 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 48 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 43 10 AD 80 DE FD 3C 08 08 00 E1 01 60 00 88 08 
Offset 50: A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 01 40 00 00 01 44 00 00 01 42 00 00 00 00 F8 FF 
Offset 70: 10 00 FF FF 03 00 00 00 0F 00 40 00 00 D2 00 00 
Offset 80: 09 20 00 00 D8 00 08 00 3F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 33 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: CC 00 02 00 0A 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 11 00 04 1F 50 00 00 00 28 26 08 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D01 F01: nVIDIA MCP2 - SMBus Controller

Offset 00: DE 10 64 00 01 00 B0 00 A2 00 05 0C 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 01 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 11 0C 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 01 03 01 
Offset 40: 43 10 11 0C 01 00 02 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 
Offset 50: 01 50 00 00 01 55 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D02 F00: nVIDIA MCP2 - OHCI USB Controller

Offset 00: DE 10 67 00 07 00 B0 00 A4 10 03 0C 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 30 00 EC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 11 0C 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 01 03 01 
Offset 40: 43 10 11 0C 01 00 02 FE 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 02 00 00 00 1D 47 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D02 F01: nVIDIA MCP2 - OHCI USB Controller

Offset 00: DE 10 67 00 07 00 B0 00 A4 10 03 0C 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 40 00 EC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 11 0C 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 15 02 03 01 
Offset 40: 43 10 11 0C 01 00 02 FE 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 1D 47 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D02 F02: nVIDIA MCP2 - EHCI USB 2.0 Controller

Offset 00: DE 10 68 00 06 00 B0 00 A4 20 03 0C 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 50 00 EC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 11 0C 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 16 03 03 01 
Offset 40: 43 10 11 0C 0A 80 80 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 20 20 01 00 00 60 98 81 C3 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 05 00 10 20 80 89 3D 84 22 E7 25 04 80 
Offset 80: 01 00 02 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 15 16 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D04 F00: nVIDIA MCP2 - LAN Controller

Offset 00: DE 10 66 00 00 00 B0 00 A1 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 EC 01 C4 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 A7 80 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 01 01 14 
Offset 40: 43 10 A7 80 01 00 02 FE 03 00 00 00 04 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D06 F00: nVIDIA MCP2 - Audio Codec Interface

Offset 00: DE 10 6A 00 07 00 B0 00 A1 00 01 04 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 01 B0 00 00 01 B4 00 00 00 10 00 EC 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 95 80 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 01 02 05 
Offset 40: 43 10 95 80 01 00 02 06 00 00 00 00 06 01 01 01 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D08 F00: nVIDIA MCP2 - PCI-PCI Bridge

Offset 00: DE 10 6C 00 07 01 A0 00 A3 00 04 06 00 00 01 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 20 90 90 80 22 
 Offset 20: 00 EA F0 EB F0 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 02 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 01 00 02 00 03 00 00 00 08 0B 07 00 
Offset 50: 0C 0D FE 3F 0E 0F 00 00 7E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D09 F00: nVIDIA MCP2 - Parallel ATA Controller

Offset 00: DE 10 65 00 05 00 B0 00 A2 8A 01 01 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 11 0C 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 01 
Offset 40: 43 10 11 0C 01 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 09 00 00 
Offset 50: 03 F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 20 20 20 A8 95 00 20 20 
Offset 60: C0 C0 C5 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 CC 2E 2E 
Offset 90: 00 00 02 3C 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1E F00: nVIDIA nForce2 - AGP Controller

Offset 00: DE 10 E8 01 07 01 20 02 C1 00 04 06 00 20 01 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 02 20 A0 A0 20 22 
Offset 20: 00 E8 F0 E9 00 D8 F0 E7 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0A 00 
Offset 40: 01 00 00 00 00 00 F0 3F 20 00 00 00 FF FF FF FF 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 D0 00 F0 FF D7 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
Offset 60: FF 40 FF 40 00 00 00 20 00 00 00 00 FF FF FF FF 
Offset 70: FF FF FF FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF FF FF FF 
Offset 80: FF FF FF FF 00 80 01 00 8C 01 00 00 FF FF FF FF 
Offset 90: FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
Offset A0: 1B 42 00 1F FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
Offset B0: FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
Offset C0: FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
Offset D0: FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
Offset E0: FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
Offset F0: FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 

B01 D07 F00: Realtek RTL8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter [A/B/C]

Offset 00: EC 10 39 81 05 00 90 02 10 00 00 02 00 20 00 00 
Offset 10: 01 90 00 00 00 00 01 EB 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 EC 10 39 81 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 01 20 40 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 01 00 C2 F7 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B01 D08 F00: Creative SB PCI128 (CT4815) Sound Card

Offset 00: 74 12 80 58 05 00 10 04 02 00 01 04 00 20 00 00 
Offset 10: 01 94 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 74 12 03 20 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 DC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 01 0C 80 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 21 04 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B01 D09 F00: Rockwell/Conexant SoftK56 Voice/Data/Fax/SpeakerPhone Modem

Offset 00: 7A 12 05 20 07 00 90 02 01 00 00 00 00 20 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 EB 01 98 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 7A 12 05 20 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0C 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 00 02 00 00 00 00 92 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B02 D00 F00: Sapphire Radeon X800 Video Adapter

Offset 00: 02 10 4B 4A 07 00 B0 02 00 00 00 03 08 FF 80 00 
Offset 10: 08 00 00 D8 01 A0 00 00 00 00 00 E9 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 4B 17 D0 13 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 58 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 01 08 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 4B 17 D0 13 
Offset 50: 01 00 02 06 00 00 00 00 02 50 30 00 1B 02 00 FF 
 Offset 60: 12 43 00 1F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B02 D00 F01: Sapphire Radeon X800 - Secondary Video Adapter

Offset 00: 02 10 6B 4A 07 00 B0 02 00 00 80 03 08 20 00 00 
Offset 10: 08 00 00 E0 00 00 FF E9 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 4B 17 D1 13 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 08 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 01 00 02 06 00 00 00 00 02 50 30 00 1B 02 00 FF 
Offset 60: 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 


--------[ Debug - Video BIOS ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

C000:0000 U.n.+.........................IBM0.............. 761295520......
C000:0040 ??..............08/12/04,11:58:31...............D.87..K... .....
C000:0080 113-AA15906-100.PC..R420.AGP.DDR3...RADEON X800 XT VIVO.....YOU 
C000:00C0 HAVE NOT CONNECTED THE POWER CABLE TO YOUR VIDEO CARD.PLEASE REF
C000:0100 ER TO THE 'GETTING STARTED GUIDE' FOR PROPER HARDWARE INSTALLATI
C000:0140 ON....(C) 1988-2003, ATI Technologies Inc. .ATOMBIOSBK-ATI VER00
C000:0180 9.004.001.017.3AA15906.100.134547 .8789 .BIOS .CAA15906.1
C000:01C0 00....$...ATOM..o.............K.......z.....PCIR..KJ........n...
C000:0200 ....ATI ATOMBIOS..p.........................................fPfQ
C000:0240 fRfSfUfVfW.......f.........4.t.f.\.f.L.;.u...f.^.f.N.....j......
C000:0280 ...f......9..V.....r..]j..j....4.t..LP.......f.....&....fP......
C000:02C0 .....fXt.. f.....P.f_f^f]f[fZfYfX.........F.f3..F....F..R.....s
C000:0300 HZ......>...u........w....>[email protected]@.....B.............
C000:0340 |..r..~......v.........l............l..l..l...PMID..QQ.........
C000:0380 ...........................fPfR.1f...f....fZfX.fPfR.1f...f....fZ
C000:03C0 fX...3.u0...t..:&..u$<.u .W....:&..u..K.....Ou..6L....Y........u


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The names of actual companies and products mentioned herein may be the trademarks of their respective owners.


*RAM*




























*PSU*

PSU = PowerTekInternational - 300AR - T (300w)

*CPU*

Single 80mm Intake Fan
Factory Heatsink

_*Temps*_

Idle Cpu temp 35*Celsius
Case temp 23*Celsius

Load Cpu temp 45-47*Celcius

End of specs

Note* In the debug video section, i actually have plugged in the power cable, unless i've misread or mistaken.


----------



## SeanSpade (Jun 8, 2008)

Yes, go with 500 or more.


----------



## durian7 (Jul 15, 2008)

thats a bit much for my specs..but any help with the over clocking part


----------



## durian7 (Jul 15, 2008)

ok i bought a Power Case 550W Large 120m fan PSU

single +12v at 18A

PPH550012PFC


----------



## !I am Newb! (Jun 25, 2008)

go for 200-300 max, oc more and youll have to get a liquid cooling system


----------



## Luda (Aug 16, 2008)

well for starters you can run 200mhz FSB with no issues.

next, do you know what core that is [check the main page of cpuz, or better yet post up a screenshot of it]

your gonna want to get some sort of aftermarket cooling to get anything more the 200mhz FSB out of it, those chips like to run hot. i used to run a 2500+ Barton core @ i 2.88GHZ [206x14] but the bartons were mobile chips and had unlocked multipliers, so it was a little bit easier


----------



## durian7 (Jul 15, 2008)

i cant even get 2.0ghz going, windows runs for a few minutes, then freeze...other times after configuring the bios, the computer wont reset properly so i have to press the power button and go back to 1.8ghz (11x 166). So apparently upping the FSB to 200mhz is no deal, i dono why.

Amd Athlon XP 2500+
Barton Socket A (462)


----------



## Luda (Aug 16, 2008)

unless you got a oddball stepping that proc can definatly do 2.0, what are your voltages like?

what bios version are you running?

and your running unmatched ram, thats most likely gonna help cause problems, id try pulling the 2 256 sticks and see how that runs


----------



## durian7 (Jul 15, 2008)

running bios from date of purchase (2004)

i took all the RAM out stuck in 1gig of Corsair DDR400, tried 2.0ghz again..no success

old rams in old computer


----------



## durian7 (Jul 15, 2008)

BIOS Rev 1009 3/02/2004


----------



## Luda (Aug 16, 2008)

ram/cpu voltage?

try bumping it above 200, i know my nf7-s had a OCing hole around 205-214, wouldnt post at those speeds, but higher or lower was fine.


----------



## durian7 (Jul 15, 2008)

CPU stock voltage @ 1.65
RAM voltage @ 2.5

the FSB only goes up to 200


----------



## Luda (Aug 16, 2008)

wait, it only goes to 200 in the bios?


----------



## durian7 (Jul 15, 2008)

the bus range is 100, 133, 166, 200
the rated fsb is double the listed numbers


----------

